# look what I found



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

Yesterday afternoon I was checking the nestboxes for interest sake, and I found my first ever tiel egg. Today I found the second one.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Congrats! Are you keeping track of the humidity? You want it between 50-75% if your flock is indoors a humidifier may help with that should it be a problem.


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you. It will be so exciting when I have baby tiels. Lol. None of the adults are tame.No I am not keeping track of the humidity. My flock is outdoors.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

....


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

*3 eggs*

Just look here so pretty


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

I have a humidity temp reader. Where should I put it? So far 2 of the 3 eggs are fertile. Yay. The hen is sitting tight on those eggs and are very protective.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Congratulations on the eggs!!


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

*5 eggs 2 nests 1 father confused*

Hi all this morining I went in the aviary to check if daisy laid her fourth egg. And there it was. That's no surprise to me what is the surprise the nestbox next to hers also have an egg in and the egg is fertile it looks to be about 5 or 6 days laid. The thing that is weird is the tiel sitting on the eggs is one I thought to be male. Ill post pics of the three that's going into the nests. The firts two pics will be of the male and female previously mentioned to mate. And the last one will be of the fe/male that's in the nest box next to theirs. The male in the second pic goes into both nests


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Congratulations on the eggs.


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi all. Thanx for all the replies. I have another question. The one egg that the male is incubating I don't know who the female is that laid the egg. I have an dea who it is but is not sure. Should I put the egg wit the female that has is incubating the for eggs or should I leave it let the males keepincubating it


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Let the males incubate it. The males are pretty good parents to be honest, they feed the chicks more than the hens.

If you put the egg in the other nest, will the male continue incubating it? I feel like there will be fights for the box. If your male is doing a good job already, I would just leave it.


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

It kinda like a threesome there is one female with a clutch of for eggs she is incubating them with the one that she mated with and then there's the one egg both males are incubating this egg. Taking turns.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

So basically, there is 2 nest boxes, one of them has 4 eggs and the other has one, am I getting this right?

If that is true, is the other male checking out the other nest with the 4 eggs? If he is, you can move it there but I think the other male isn't letting him in. You need to know if he is interested in the other box before switching. If he isn't, he will just abandon the current nest


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

The one male that is the father of the 4 eggs in nestbox 1 is doing double duty. When the female leaves he incubates them when she returns he goes and switch with male in nestbox 2.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That's wonderful! He is very responsible. Do you know why she laid an egg in that nest box?


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

It wasn't the same tiel that laid the 4 eggs. That egg is about the same time due to hatch as egg number two of the 4 eggs.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

So sonetiel laid an egg and left it? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Your hen is drop-dead gorgeous. Congrats on the eggs! I'd give advice but I know absolutely nothing about tiel breeding


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi all. I just found out that there will be heavy rain the follwing few days. My aviary is outside and I am afraid that the nestboxes with the eggs in will get soaked. What should I do?


----------



## Eggletine (Sep 18, 2013)

Halo all I have a bit of a big problem my tiels suddenly decided to abandon their eggs. One is due to hatch tomorrow the other is due to hatch the 7th, 9th and 11th of may. Its starting to get cold here. What should I do? Incubate them myself or what. I have no other cockatiels currently breeding.


----------

